# HELP !!!! which Winterizer / fertilizer to use now



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

I know I need to put something down this week, I have been told, Scotts turf buider, weed & feed, another suggestion was use something like with the numbers
15-5-10
21-7-14
18-6-12

what to do what to do, I'm on the island with a half arse St. Augustine yard HELP PLEASE


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

you are going into the non growing season, and a drought, thou the island has had some rain ...

Your biggest problem is salt .... you would not believe how much salt those synethic blends contain and being on the island surrounded by salt water does not help. Salt dries out the dirt that is needed to asorb the water so your grass has something to drink.

Go get a bag of Micro-life .... not sold at the big stores ....

It's organic, and it will do your yard wonders if you give it a chance ....

Something else that would help is getting a real good compost, and spread it out over the yard real thin. It's a natural fertilzer, and the benifits are great, and out weigh the bad things that can run off into the water and make the bay/ gulf essentially sick. .....


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Nitro-phos Fall or Fertilome Winterizer are both excellent.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

of those 3

15-5-10

and with added sulfur and iron if poss.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice .


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Use Nitro-Phos. It's developed for southern San Augustine lawns.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

here in houston i use 13-13-13 in the winter when nothing is growing . that way it gets down in the soil , promoting deeper root growth come spring time . i have to water very very little in summer


----------

